# Giant carnivorous grasshopper



## Reptiliatus (Aug 6, 2011)

Hey guys,

I just wanted to share a video I took last week. While I was on a very intensive hike in the Israel Golan heights I stumbled across a very large insect moving through a hot dry field.
The insect I had come across was none other than Saga ephippigera the "carnivorous grasshopper". Upon my return home in Haifa I immediately did some research.

I found out from an Israeli that these insects are known to overpower prey and clasp with their large spiny arms. Their diet consists of other invertebrates, reptiles (including vipers!) eat small rodents and occasionally birds that touch down for a peck. Holding them should be avoided because of their powerful grip and ability to do some serious mechanical damage with their mandibles (my bad ).

There is no info on these guys internet wise! Just a little taxonomy  info, a few images here and there but overall nothing ! I'm quite surprised considering what an impressive insect this truly is!

That all being said, I hope you guys enjoy one of very few video clips of a vicious and incredible insect. I apologize in advance for the quality of the footage (I didn't feel comfortable bringing my HD camera on this hike since there was a lot of swimming through rivers and hanging off of cliffs involved!

Enjoy!

Dayyan 

[YOUTUBE]gUFNo8kHsXo&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jmugleston (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks for the video. I wish I could collect out there. 
I'm a huge fan of the sagines. In the states the long horned grasshoppers are referred to commonly as katydids. We caught a few while in South Africa a while ago. One of them managed to get a bite in before she was collected. She drew a bit of blood. There is a smaller species of _Saga_ that was introduced to the US, but they haven't been seen for a few years so they may not be around anymore. The South African species were found on top of plants with their first pair of legs stretched out ready to grab anything that came to close. I'm jealous. I want to see that species in the field.


----------



## beetleman (Aug 6, 2011)

wow! those are impressive,massive,love to have that in my collection,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Travis K (Aug 7, 2011)

That was cool!  I didn't even know those existed before now.  Thank you for posting that.


----------



## Bugs In Cyberspace (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm really selective with what I subscribe to on YouTube, but that video had me in the first few seconds. It's your second I've seen and an amazing field account of an amazing insect. That's like the _Eurycantha calcarata_ of katydids. It's neat to see such a massive species occupying an arid area. Your video quality was just fine. When an elephant sits on your face you don't need high definition video to see it. That's a big bug!


----------



## Hobo (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm all about big bugs.
Especially ones with great taste in hats!

Subbed


----------



## Reptiliatus (Aug 9, 2011)

Hobo said:


> I'm all about big bugs.
> Especially ones with great taste in hats!
> 
> Subbed


Thanks Hobo 

---------- Post added 08-09-2011 at 09:25 AM ----------




Bugs In Cyberspace said:


> I'm really selective with what I subscribe to on YouTube, but that video had me in the first few seconds. It's your second I've seen and an amazing field account of an amazing insect. That's like the _Eurycantha calcarata_ of katydids. It's neat to see such a massive species occupying an arid area. Your video quality was just fine. When an elephant sits on your face you don't need high definition video to see it. That's a big bug!


Thanks! Glad you enjoyed the video! Hope you enjoy the rest too !


----------

